# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Las mentiras en nuestros discursos

## Pulgas

Hoy os propongo un tema nuevo para que debatamos. 
Con mucha frecuencia "mentimos" al espectador para qeu en su mente se fije un concepto que queremos transmitirle, auqnue en realidad lo que decimos no se ajusta a la verdad.
Voy a poner un ejemplo de cartomagia, para que todos podamos entender mejor lo que digo.En ocasiones pedimos a un espectador que empuje una carta para perderla. Esa carta la hemos colocado nosotros en esa posición y, sin embargo, un tiempo después comentamos que el espectador la perdió por donde quiso.
Otro ejemplo, pedimos al espectador que mezcle, nos devuelve las cartas las dejamos en la mesa y, tras un tiempo, aseguramos: una m¡baraja qeu tú has mezclado y que yo no he tocado.
Creo que ya está centrado el tema.
Ahora viene mis dudas...
¿Hasta qué punto esas mentiras nos ayudan o pueden volverse en neustra contra?¿No sería mejor jugar con la ambigüedad de las palabras para conseguir resultados similares, sin que nos puedan pillar nunca?(El hilo, si os paretece, nos puede servir también para hablar de otras "mentiras" que utilizamos con frecuencia y que en esta presentación no he querido comentar.)

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En una conferencia, Benatar nos dijo que utilizaba dos formas de dicción posibles en sus actuaciones: el tono de actuar y el de andar por la calle. El de andar por la calle servía para gestionar aquellas acciones que teatralmente no parecían importantes (mover una silla, buscar algo en un bolsillo) y no se registraban a nivel consciente, aunque sí dejaban su huella a nivel inconsciente. Creo que para algunas mentiras puede aplicarse este principio, evitando que sobre ellas recaiga un peso innecesario.

Por mi parte, evito mentir todo lo posible. Si puedo jugar con un doble significado mejor que mejor, si puedo omitir o gestualizar la acción sin dicción también. Mentir puede colocar a uno en una posición incómoda gratuita y evitable.

Creo.

----------


## Magnano

Siempre se puede buscar una frase alternativa, en vez de decir, por ejemplo, no he tocado la baraja, dices que no la has manipulado.

----------


## MagNity

veo malo usar la palabra manipular,... ya que de por si, denota un significado malo (persona manipuladora, hemos de entender que la gente no está acostumbrada a nuestro lenguaje) al mismo tiempo estás afirmando (almenos eso creas en su cabeza) que en otros momentos si has manipulado la baraja.

----------


## Pulgas

Efectivamente, la palabra manipular tiene connotacione altamente negativas.
Ricardo ha apuntado algo importante: evitar mentir y utilizar el doble lenguaje (la ambigüedad). Tamariz es un maestro en ello.
Pero, quizás sea bueno que no nos centremos en este caso y que tratemos de hacer una lista con las mentiras más frecuentes que se utilizan (a veces) como tic.
¿Quién se anima a ser autocrítico con sus discursos (o a examinar los ajenos) y va dejando algunas de esas perlas que se nos escapan de vez en cuando?

----------


## samucabeza

Yo tengo mi pequeño ejemplo:
Se podria dar a elejir una carta por peek y repetir al espectador varias veces a lo largo del juego "no te olvides, piensa en tu carta" , para más tarde recapitulando lo ocurrido antes de mostrar la carta elejida decir al que la eligió, "estás pensando en una carta que podria ser cualquiera de la baraja ¿en que carta estás pensando?", cuando la diga y se produzca el efecto para todos los espectadores menos el que elijió la carta, la sensación seria de que es una carta pensada de forma totalmente libre en el momento en el que se preguntó. no se si me explico...
¿Es entonces estó mentir o transmitir datos ambiguos? Desde mi punto de vista puede ser muy provechoso incluso si se está mintiendo, siempre y cuando se realicen en tiempos deviles las acciones que se pretenden cambiar, porque estás se olvidarán y podrán manipularse.
Saludos!

----------


## Magnano

Pues a mi manipular no me produce nada malo, es como decir que no la has sobeteado mucho, que solo la has tocado para dejarla en la mesa...

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Un Dl acompañado de la frase : Tu carta no está arriba. En el caso de que sea necesario mostrar la sup es mejor: Esta no es tu carta.

----------


## Pulgas

Está muy bien pensado, pero el caso del DL yo no lo considero una mentira, sino una técnica. La frase, en esta ocasión, encubre algo que ebe ser indetectable para el espectador, lugo, a priori, estamos diciendo la verdad.
El sentido que le doy a la palabra "mentira" es la frase que, sin encubrir algo que el espectador no puede ver, puede llevarle a pensar que no hacemos lo que decimos.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¿Cómo cuándo en una cuerda rota y recompuesta dices que vas a cortar por el centro? Tal vez no esté yo muy acertado con el tema.

----------


## magicfelipe

Hace un tiempo leí un artículo que de Errol Morris (un importante director audiovisual norteamericano y estudioso de la psicología de las mentiras) acerca de las mentiras. Este artículo comienza con una interesante conversación entre Morris y Richy Jay, con interesantes ejemplos en el campo de la magia. ¿Es necesario hablar para mentir? ¿Engañar es lo mismo que mentir? Puedo engañar, pero lo que estoy diciendo es completamente cierto. Algunas de estas premisas son las que se discuten entre ambos durante la conversación. Lo que me ha llamado la atención son las “siete mentiras acerca de las mentiras” con las que Morris finaliza el artículo a modo de conclusión.

1.-Mentir es lo opuesto a decir la verdad.
2.-Mentir es decir una falsedad.
3.-Mentir está ligado a inconsistencias narrativas.
4.-Mentir nunca está justificado.
5.-Mentir será castigado.
6.-Mentir es evitable.
7.-Mentir amenaza a la verdad.

Dejo el enlace con el artículo original para quien quiera leerlo    Seven Lies About Lying (Part 1) - NYTimes.com

----------


## Pulgas

La respuesta de Felipe, sobre todo el punto tres, centra mejor lo que quiero decir (quizás más que hablar de "mentiras" debía haberme referido a "incongrüencias" o, como dice el artículo, "inconsistencias" (estas abundan en la magia).
Voy a poner un ejemplo de por dónde van los tiros.
Un espectador escoge una carta, le pedimos que la deje en mitad de la barahja y añadimos "ahora la perdemos por la mitad", y para ello hacemos un doble corte. Si ya estaba en la mitad ¿para qué decir "la perdemos por la mitad"? ¿No sería mucho más correcto utilizar otra maniobra (un sal**, por ejemplo) o decir, sencillamente, "la perdemos"? ¿Por qué recalcamos, precisamente, la acción tramposa?
En esa línea es een la que me gustaría centrar el debate.

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues, yo creo que con el ejemplo del del DL, la han clavado.
Cuando enseñas la carta, haciendo un DL, la mentira seria decir: Tu carta, no esta arriba, en cambio si dices: esta no es tu carta, eso es totalmente cierto, sin embargo, con el segundo ejemplo, el espectador sobreentiende lo que le quieres decir, pero lo dices sin decirlo, por lo tanto, no mientes (que lió)
Todo depende de las palabras que uses en tu discurso.

----------


## t.barrie

Por ponerme un poco en del otro lado en la discusión, me atrevería a decir que no se trata de no mentir. Mentimos constantemente, en parte se trata de esto, de engañar al espectador. El tema está en que tendríamos que saber manejarnos en el límite, en saber mentir sin caer en incoherencias, en saber mentir sin que resulte demasiado sospechoso.

En el ejemplo del doble lift. No veo problema en mentir. Si bien en algunos casos es acertado buscar esa ambigüedad que comentábais, en el caso de dl no lo veo necesario. "Tu carta no está arriba", ¡y demuestras que no está arriba!, porque enseñas la carta de arriba. 

Creamos una realidad distinta, y esa realidad es cierta para el espectador, y mentimos para reforzar esa realidad, para después, cuando llegue la magia, ¡Oh! ¡no puede ser!

Y si durante el juego, durante la presentación, somos capaces de llegar a un punto en que mentimos, por ejemplo le decimos al espectador: "Y has mezclado las carta", "yo no he tocado las cartas" (y no es cierto) pero hemos sido capaces de hacerle creer que ha sido así, esa mentira tampoco está mal, porque para el espectador es cierto. Y nos conviene que lo crea así.

Más ejemplos: 
"Dime un número del uno al diez". Al final del efecto, cuando recapitulamos antes del mazazo, veo bien mentir y decir " y has elejido el número que has querido". (Hombre si, pero con limitaciones)
O cuando fuerzas una carta, que el espectador la ve y la guarda en la memoria, y al final del efecto, porque por la manera de presentarlo lo consigues, al final se lo vendes como carta pensada...

El problema es cuando eso no se hace bien, y la mentira es evidente, y para para hacerlo bien me temo que hay que tener un control sobre el público y de la situación muy grande. Pero que las mentiras, igual no son necesarias, pero si podemos usarlas para reforzar una situación, para crear esa realidad que queremos crear.

Decir que en la mayoría de las ocasiones veo acertado también buscar un poco la ambigüedad. Buscar medias mentiras, para que, si se da el caso de que te "pillen", puedas justificarlo. Otra media mentira que veo bien, es hablar en plural, "hemos mezclado" ("hemos", si, solo he mezclado yo pero bueno...)


Y por otra parte, también estan las mentiras en la presentación, pero que no influyen directamente en lo que está pasando, sino que la usas como base para crear una historia, o algo parecido. Pero esto ya sería otro tema...

----------


## hakan di milo

********

----------


## hakan di milo

> En una conferencia, Benatar nos dijo que utilizaba dos formas de dicción posibles en sus actuaciones: el tono de actuar y el de andar por la calle. El de andar por la calle servía para gestionar aquellas acciones que teatralmente no parecían importantes (mover una silla, buscar algo en un bolsillo) y no se registraban a nivel consciente, aunque sí dejaban su huella a nivel inconsciente. Creo que para algunas mentiras puede aplicarse este principio, evitando que sobre ellas recaiga un peso innecesario.
> 
> Por mi parte, evito mentir todo lo posible. Si puedo jugar con un doble significado mejor que mejor, si puedo omitir o gestualizar la acción sin dicción también. Mentir puede colocar a uno en una posición incómoda gratuita y evitable.
> 
> Creo.


¿Como jugar con el doble significado?.

----------


## Mag Marches

t.barrie, alomejor lo he entendido mal pero, entonces, según eso, una mentira no es una mentira, hasta que no se descubre?

----------


## t.barrie

> t.barrie, alomejor lo he entendido mal pero, entonces, según eso, una mentira no es una mentira, hasta que no se descubre?


No, una mentira aunque no se descubra nunca siempre será una mentira. El tema está si esa mentira perjudica o no a la presentación del efecto mágico. I creo que, en ocasiones, no solo no perjudica sinó que lo potencia.

----------


## Iban

> Ricardo ha apuntado algo importante: evitar mentir y utilizar el doble lenguaje (la ambigüedad). Tamariz es un maestro en ello.


Pues a mí me parece que, Tamariz, de ambigüedad en sus frases, nada de nada. Es categórico en sus afirmaciones "NO HE", "TÚ HAS", etc. bien es cierto que es una afirmación gradual de sus mentiras (a me dida que transcurre el juego), pero el resultado final (justo antes de terminar éste) es una afirmación categórica, firme, y remarcada de la realidad que ha conseguido fabricar sin que haya sucedido.

A mí no me gusta esta vía. Los SUPER refuerzos positivos me resultan muy peligrosos, pues lo mismo pueden añadir un 5% de credibilidad, que restarle el 100%. Cabe la pregunta: ¿merece la pena el riesgo de pérdida frente al beneficio?

A favor: borrar las huellas de cualquier trampa y cerrar puertas a la "reconstrucción".
En contra: disparar todas las alarmas, perder credibilidad, y directamente señalar con un foco hacia dónde se están haciendo las trampas, abriendo camino franco a la recapitulación.

----------


## Iban

> t.barrie, alomejor lo he entendido mal pero, entonces, según eso, una mentira no es una mentira, hasta que no se descubre?


Las mentiras no tiene porqué serlo. Habrá gente que, analizando una frase, diga que es mentira, y otros, que no, contando ambos con toda la información necesaria. No porque sean afirmaciones ambigüas, sino porque se aplican en un "radio de acción" que no corresponde al de la situación original. Éstas, a mi entender, son las mejores mentiras, y las más últiles para la magia.

El "has elegido el número que has querido" de t.barrie es un buen ejemplo. No es mentira, se ha elegido libremente. Pero en la afirmación se ha omitdio el radio de acción inicial (entre 10 posibles), ampliándolo por convención a todo el universo de los números. No se dice "has elegido el número que has querido entre uno y mil". Eliminando el radio de la mentira, le obligamos al usuario a marcarlo él mismo, lo cual normalmente se traduce en un campo de elección mucho más extenso.

Las mentiras por elipsis son, probablemente, las más poderosas. Pues no mentimos, pero obligamos al espectador a completar nuestra afirmación con información que es falsa (por propia voluntad del espectador).

----------


## Víctor Lutte

Hola a todos, hace mucho tiempo que no escribía y este tema me parece muy interesante, así que me decidí a hacerlo.
Quisiera aportar mi punto de vista, punto que es muy subjetivo, pero que me da muchos resultados.

Creo que los magos tenemos  muchos vicios y uno de ellos es precisamente el constantemente mentir: 

“El mago no hace lo que dice, no dice lo que hace y se guarda de decir muy bien lo que hace.” 

Frases como esta nos han enseñado desde un principio a mentir,  la constante negación del truco es otra, como si el público no supiera que existe y mucho más. Sin embargo, creo que en algunos casos es muy útil hacerlo, pero antes de ello es preciso decir la verdad, porque? Porque no importa como este diseñado nuestro discurso, o nuestra concepción mágica lo que buscamos como performes es convencer que nuestro arte y lo que hacemos es verdadero.
Cuando leemos una novela, cuando vemos una obra de teatro, cuando vemos una película, no importa si es  de ciencia ficción o realista, el autor trata de hablarnos con la verdad:

“Cuando Gregor Samsa se despertó una mañana después de un sueño intranquilo, se encontró sobre su cama convertido en un monstruoso insecto. Estaba tumbado sobre su espalda dura, y en forma de caparazón y, al levantar un poco la cabeza, veía un vientre abombado, parduzco, dividido por partes duras en forma de acto, sobre cuya protuberancia apenas podía mantenerse el cobertor, a punto ya de resbalar al suelo. Sus muchas patitas, ridículamente pequeñas en comparación con el resto de su tamaño, le vibran desamparadas ante los ojos    << ¿Que me ha ocurrido?>>, pensó. No era un sueño. Su habitación, una autentica habitación humana, si bien algo pequeña, permanecía tranquila entre las cuatro paredes harto conocidas.”  

Metamorfosis.
Franz Kafka.

Poco a poco creamos en el argumento, nos interesemos en la obra y queramos saber en qué termina esto, así no importa si lo que leemos es falso, si es así, debe ser como si fuera verdadero.

“Y también es evidente, por lo expuesto, que la función del poeta no es narrar lo que ha sucedido, sino lo que podría suceder, y lo posible, conforme a lo verosímil y lo necesario.”

Aristóteles.
Poética. 

Hablar con la verdad es muy importante, para que después nos crean todas las mentiras.

Por otro lado una de las cosas más bellas de nuestro arte es crear recuerdos de cosas que nunca han sucedido. 

Eso, mucho más por ahora no tengo para decir.

----------


## lalogmagic

Creo que en la magia siempre debe haber engaño, precisamente todos cuidamos que no se vea la trampa, que no se puedan dar cuenta de lo que hacemos y somos muy celosos de guardar el secreto, pero eso es distinto a mentir, la mentira implica decir algo que no es cierto, que no ha sucedido y no va suceder, coincido con todos los que han dicho que es mejor las ambigüedades, sin embargo también son mentiras, solamente que tienen una sutileza mejor al decirse.

En cuanto a los ejemplos, existen infinidad, se me ocurren algunos.

En Numismagia "tengo la mano vacia" cuando en realidad se tienen em...... una o varias monedas. en este caso siempre es mejor una buena actuación, mostrando la mano en diversos angulos pero sin decirlo, siempre es preferible que la gente lo asimile por si misma.

En Cartomagia "La carta que tu libremente elegiste...." Como bien sabemos, cada vez que un mago forza una carta de manera exitosa lo clockea, una de las formas más habituales que conozco es precisamente esta de recalcar sobremanera la libertad de elección de la carta.

En cups and balls: Valgame Dios, todo el juego esta plagado de mentiras, prefiero ni decirlas porque sería casi como desvelar el juego o al menos la idea básica.

En resumen, siempre va a haber engaño y por lo tanto si nuestra charla se basa únicamente en lo que estamos haciendo entonces seguro usaremos miles de mentiras y si son demasiado descaradas corremos el riesgo de echar a perder al juego, debemos usarlas sutilmente, ocultas dentro de una buena charla que verse no sobre el juego propiamente, sino siempre es mejor inventarse una muy buena historia.

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

> Por otro lado una de las cosas más bellas de nuestro arte es crear recuerdos de cosas que nunca han sucedido.



PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS PLAS!

Y qué gran acierto! Y el falso recuerdo con mentiras se potencia.

Yo creo que el mago sí debe mentir. Arriesgar no fruto de la mentira, sino de la falta de dotes. Hay gente que miente genial y otros que se les pilla al vuelo. Ese es el problema.
Pero un mago debe poder permitirse usar todas las artes que tenga a su alcance, mentiras incluidas.

Y no debemos olvidar, que el verdadero espectador, el que realmente quiere ver magia, desea ser engañado; es como las peliculas, todos sabemos que la sangre es mentira, que es falsa, pero cuando canta y se nota a leguas que es ketchup decimos: menuda mierda! y nos sentimos estafados. Y no nos duele la mentira cuando la sangre parece real, a pesar de saber que en realidad no lo es.

Todos hemos visto a Daortiz hacer jazz, y es un mentiroso con mayúsculas, pero es eso en parte lo que le hace tan grande.

Nadie te llama mentiroso al mentir, sino al pillarte la mentira. Si sabes mentir, para el espectador será verdad.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

A veces se miente para mostrar que algo no está en lugar (en el que realmente está), o para convencer realidades distintas de la que se está produciendo.

En este caso, ¿es preferible mentir o enseñar sutílmente esa realidad alternativa? Me refiero por ejemplo, al caso de la la mano vacía (con moneda emp.) o a un DL sobre la baraja.

tal vez se pueda evitar mentir pero, ¿estamos seguros que el público (todo) capta nuestra sutileza? A veces puede ser necesario recalcar el dato, ¿sirven las técnicas alternativas a la mentira?

----------


## Serjo

Huy aquí habría un mundo, ver a Talman, Dani, Rubiales... Con técnicas muy depuradas para alterar la percepción espectador es alucinante. 
El problema surge con los imitadores y los inexpertos, que confunden mentir y engañar descaradamente con alterar la percepción del espectador...
El tipo yo no toco la baraja y la estoy teniendo en las manos, o corta recibe las carta... Y al mismo tiempo dice yo no he tocado nada ( hace un nuevo corte) tu haz cortado esto canta y la gente no es tonta. 
No confundir leer con saber hacer... En general hay que ir por el camino que marcaba Víctor por un camino de verdad, que proporcione la credibilidad necesaria para cuando llegue  el engaño o para el momento en que las condiciones están dadas para alterar la percepción del espectador/es.

----------


## samucabeza

Para lo que comentas, Ricardo, pienso que si se dan mensage subliminales constantemente es cuando creo que no hace falta mentir, el publico se autoconvencerá.

Por ejemplo: si adoptamos una posición de empalme totalmente relajada pero la cual el publico no ha visto antes no sera convicente al cien por cien, pero si hemos adoptado esa posición a lo largo de la sesión en otras ocasiones enseñando la mano vacia el publico asumirá el movimiento como algo cotidiano aunque no digamos nada.

No creo que las "fintas" para un movimiento se deban hacer en el momento anterior a este sino a lo largo de toda una sesión.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

No estaba hablando de fintas. Samu, creo que ahí estás incorporando términos de cobertura, pero de cobertura de acciones físicas y de naturalidad condicionada. Yo hablo de enseñar la carta de arriba, decir "no está arriba" o extender despreocupadamente manteniendo cuadradas las dos primeras.

He oido por parte de mucha gente, defendidas con argumentos las dos visiones: la sutileza como muestra y la necesidad de dejar clara constancia verbal de algo (que en este caso es mentira). Todavía no sé con cuál quedarme, quizá con una visión integradora en algunos casos.

----------


## samucabeza

Yo creo que si se ejecuta el DL que mencionas con la debida soltura despistante, nadie dudaria de que la carta no está arriba, aun sin decir ninguna palabra.

Pienso que si mañana se inventara un DL "para magos" que pareciera imposible y nos lo hicieran sin ninguna palabra nos autoconvenceriamos de que la carta no está arriba, desde mi punto de vista lo mismo pasa si se hace un DL natural ante profanos. 

Igual no te estoy entendiendo y me estoy equivocando,pero yo doy mi más humilde e ignorante opinión. xD
Saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

La sutileza como muestra es algo que el mago lanza al subconsciente del espectador. Todo lo que llega al subconsciente es almacenado en la memoria a corto plazo. Y es luego nuestro cerebro quien determina, si pasados un par de minutos (máximo) ese recuerdo se guarda o se pierde.

Hay juegos en los que este tipo de muestra sutil es muy útil, pero también muchos juegos en los que el espectador no sabe qué va a ocurrir, por tanto centra más su atención en las palabras y movimientos del mago, que en percibir algo que a priori no llama demasiado su atención salvo casos evidentes, pero aquí hablamos de la generalidad.

Y hay entonces 2 razones para mentir:

1. Grabar/instar en la mente del espectador una situación no real como verdadera para reforzar el efecto.
2. Que pasados "2 minutos" el espectador no recuerda los detalles "no importantes", y el echo de que el mago es tramposo pero no mentiroso hacer que el espectador acepte lo que le estamos "recordando" como algo verdadero.

Y este segundo punto se ha tratado infinidad de veces. Se permite mezclar al espectador en uno de los juegos anteriores/mezclar media porción de la baraja/cortar el mazo/etc.
Y posteriormente la parte que no ha de ser recordada se realiza con despreocupación: El mago mezcla desinteresadamente mientras habla.
Y se enfatiza de forma indirecta en el punto clave a recordar: Mientras mezcla se le cae una carta (que es la sutileza que el mago lanza al subconsciente del espectador).
Como la mezcla es algo natural y obvio, realizado con despreocupación y mientras el mago habla, el espectador deja que ese recuerdo se pierda. Llegado ese momento el mago ya puede decir: Recuerda que has/hemos mezclado...
Y de nuevo esta frase llega al espectador que decide no procesarla.

Y no la procesa porque es algo tan natural o tan básico, que no merece importancia. No es lo mismo que decirle algo que sí despierte realmente su atención.

Que el espectador no procese la frase Recuerda que... se evita continuando la charla. Así, el espectador debe mantenerse atento a lo que sigue y no repara en esa primera información "poco aprovechable".

Aunque con las cartas sea quizás con lo que menos se utilizan las "mentiras", monedas, bolas, etc precisan de técnicas de engaño continuo en las que es muy aprovechable mentir para reforzar el efecto.

En cuanto a si debe hacerse una cosa u otra,... siempre dependerá del juego. Pero que las mentiras es algo positivo es algo que está muy hablado (si no me equivoco Giobbi lo sugiere en la GEC).

----------


## joa

hola pulgas y miembros del foro. 
según lo que entiendo la duda es hasta que momento las mentiras, engaños y ambigüedades, ademas del falso recuerdo para potenciar el efecto dejan de ser algo bueno y se transforman en algo en contra de nosotros.
¿hasta que punto nos hacen un favor o se nos vuelven en contra?, bajo mi punto de vista , hasta el punto en que dejan de ACOMPAÑAR LA TRAMPA FISICA y SEÑALAN EL MOMENTO EN QUE OCURRE  LA TRAMPA FISICA. ¿por que?   Porque la "realidad" o intencion del publico es “vengo a ver al mago a su teatro a hacer sus TRUCOS de magia. Se que no es magia, sino que es una mera trampa para representarnos a nosotros el publico cosas imposibles. Voy a ser engañado de una forma sana”
  notese que para el publico VOY A SER ENGAÑADO es un sinonimo de: VOY A SER TIMADO, el sujeto mago me hará ver cosas que no son (ej. La carta esta aquí, cuando en realidad esta alla), pero presentadas de una forma sana y entretenida con las excusa de hacer cosas imposibles. 

hay publicos que disfrutan de esta manera la presentacion, y otros que la disfrutan desde el punto de vista de "intentare  descubrir el secreto por mi cuenta, ¡menudo desafió!". sea  cual sea la "realidad" o intencion del publico, si el mago sin querer por la mala eleccion de su dialogo termina dando pistas acerca del momento en que "hace la trampa fisica" el publico se va a sentir mal, incluso defraudado por lo que el mago hace (y dice), el mago no fue ni hizo lo que se esperaba. 


 
¿Y que hay de malo si se nota el engaño, si el publico vino a sentirse engañado? El publico vino a ver ENGAÑOS CAMUFLADOS. Camuflados usando un ropaje llamado MAGIA. Si se dejan de estar camuflados, y el espectador los percata dejan de ser atractivos, incluso molestos. 



algunas personas concuerdan con que algunas frases y/o acciones cubren algo sospechoso, como tambien otros magos piensan que no. bajo MI punto de vista ire dando algunas pistas que delatan algun encubrimiento.


- la tension corporal: el lenguaje corporal transmite tension al momento de hacer la trampa y cuando no,se relaja automáticamente. sin saberlo, a menudo no controlamos lo que transmitimos mediante el cuerpo, incluso nisiquiera le prestamos atencion. 



- prestarle atencion a la mentira o ambiguedad: "la perdemos", si se dice en un tono despreocupado y sin prestarle mucha atencion pasa "piola". si le prestamos toda la atencion del mundo a eso que decimos y que creemos cierto ¿entonces para que le prestamos tanta atencion? solo logramos que pase lo que no queremos, QUE EL PUBLICO LE PRESTE ATENCION A ALGO TAN INTERPRETADO COMO NORMAL.


- mala forma en que se dice: Depende de la forma en que se dice. Si decimos HEMOS MEZCLADO LA BARAJA el publico no lo acepta porque ha alucinado creiendo haber mezclado la baraja, sino que lo acepta porque el publico, el “HEMOS” lo considera a que se refiere a que “TODOS SOMOS PARTES DE LA  RUTINA/ EFECTO”. 
  En cambio, si decimos USTEDES HAN MEZCLADO LA BARAJA, el publico dirá dios mios que falso es este tipo! ¡Yo ni la he tocado! Porque el “USTEDES” vincula directamente al PUBLICO y sobre sale de la capa del inconsciente. es por esto que el falso recuerdo lo considero una AMBIGUEDAD, incluso como una VERDAD en vez de un ENGAÑO, aunque este no era el tema principal, pero que igual se trato en la discucion.


si combinamos estas 3 cosas, entre otras por supuesto haremos que no sospechen de nuestras trampas  :302: 


  saludos! y que siga el debate!

----------


## Mag Marches

Discrepo en que voy a ser engañado, y voy a ser timado sean sinónimos, o alemnos en este ambito. Timo, equivale a estafa, con dinero, y otros materiales (robo..), engaño, equivale a un circulo más amplio y quizás, menos violento. Alguien a quien le guste la magia, y vaya a un espectáculo voluntariamente, no creo que vaya a ser engañado, sino ilusionado. Yo, aunque sabiendo que hay una trampa (o no, quien sabe), durante el espectáculo, si no la veo, es como su no estuviera, por lo tanto no me han engañado (hablando como público),

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> Discrepo en que voy a ser engañado, y voy a ser timado sean sinónimos, o alemnos en este ambito. Timo, equivale a estafa, con dinero, y otros materiales (robo..), engaño, equivale a un circulo más amplio y quizás, menos violento. Alguien a quien le guste la magia, y vaya a un espectáculo voluntariamente, no creo que vaya a ser engañado, sino ilusionado. Yo, aunque sabiendo que hay una trampa (o no, quien sabe), durante el espectáculo, si no la veo, es como su no estuviera, por lo tanto no me han engañado (hablando como público),


¿Y si vas a ver a Steve Forte? ¿o al fallecido Martin Nash?

Creo que el público acude a ver engaños. Luego, si la cosa funciona, se puede ir ilusionado. Creo que la ausencia de engaño es una de las grandes falacias de la magia, junto con llamarla arte.

----------


## Coloclom

EL diccionario español es MUY amplio. Donde una palabra puede quedar bien un sinónimo puede parecer lo contrario. Pero no debieramos entrar en tales tecnicismos porque se iniciaría una discusión alejada del debate principal. El espectador sabe que el mago engaña, manipula, miente, hace trampas,... y el mago que quiera hacer creer lo contrario no es buen mago.

Obvio es que estos detalles el mago debe suprimirlos de cara al espectador, pues el fin es ilusionarle/entretenerle, y preavisar del engaño/trampa pude suponer que para el espectador se convirta en un reto y eso no es bueno ni para el espectador ni para el mago.

Esta es la razón de que no lo presentemos como tal a pesar de que el espectador es conocedor de que todo será una mera ilusión.
Y el echo de que lo sepa y lo acepte es la razón que nos permite moralmente utilizar la mentira/engaño.

----------


## eidanyoson

Estoy con los que defienden la mentira.

 Como si los padres no mintieran  a sus hijos cada Navidad para mantener viva una ilusión...

----------


## Tracer

Humo y espejos, hay una mayor mentira? quizás el termino mentira, lleve a querer alejarla de nosotros. Pero la mentira es la base de nuestra afición/arte/profesión. No temamos a la palabra mentira, ya que lo que hace un mago es mentir, y cuanto mejor lo haga, mas contento quedará el público, sea mediante implantación alterada de la realidad o simplemente mediante repeticion de una mentira, o un forzaje o lo que sea. Por supuesto el público viene a ser mentido, y si se van contentos e ilusionados, es que la mentira ha funcionado. Pero claro, también mienten por ejemplo algunos políticos, y eso no es agradable, pero no debemos temer a la palabra, creo que lo que hay que hacer es asumirla dentro de nuestro arte, sin mezclara con otros tipos de mentiras.

----------


## jatubio

Yo también defiendo la mentira. En el sentido de que como ya se ha dicho aquí,  por ejemplo, cuando vamos al teatro, los actores nos mienten porque no son ellos mismos, "actúan", y si muere alguien, por supuesto, no muere, sino que forma parte de su actuación. Y nadie se queja, no sólo eso sino que hay "premios a la interpretación". Por tanto, igualmente cuando voy a un espectáculo de magia voy a disfrutar con la interpretación del mago entre otras cosas y si me dice, por ejemplo, que la carta no está arriba y me hace un DL que yo no noto, para mí es totalmente válida (sino, en el teatro cuando matan a alguien tendrían que avisar de "pero no está muerto de verdad.."). Ahora bien, si ha mezclado varias veces la baraja, la ha cortado y yo he sido consciente de ello, es verdad que si entonces me dice "Yo no he tocado la baraja" pienso que miente como un bellaco y quizás pudiera molestarme.. 

Por ello, la mentira puede y probablemente debe formar parte del espectáculo, pero eso sí, debe ser realizada con tanta perfección e inteligencia como la mejor de nuestras técnicas.

----------


## Serjo

Creo que lo mas correcto sería hablar de coherencia en nuestro discurso. Si un expectador advierte una incoherencia (haya o no haya engaño o mentira) el impacto del efecto magico mengua o se puede llegar incluso a perderse toda la magia.
El engaño, la treta, el truco, la mentira son una parte o pueden ser una parte de un todo pero nunca ser son magia por sí misma.
En más muchas veces no es necesario recurrir a la mentira, o al engaño simplemente es saber generar "lagunas" o desinformar (especios de desinformación) para que el expectador los llene, hay veces que nos creemos el centro de universo y en realidad nos olvidamos que quien produce la magia es el cerebro del expectador.

Moraleja es mira muy bien la coherencia de tu discurso y tu hacer... estudia mucho a los maestros no pienses que leer es sinonimo de entender o de saber hacer...

----------


## Coloclom

100% Tracer! y totalmente cierto que querejos alejar la palabra mentira por lo que supone/significa al interpretarla como algo negativo.

Creo que pasa lo mismo con la palabra truco, no?

----------


## Iban

Cuidado, porque nos estamos deslizando del camino. No se trata de discutir la conveniencia moral de mentir (pues eso nadie lo duda; es moralmente aceptable, en este entorno), sino de la utilidad. De la conveniencia de la misma, o del peligro de que haga saltar todo por lo aires por, en vez de cubrir, descubrir la trampa.

----------


## Pulgas

Correcto, Iban. Por eso me parece más correcto hablar de coherencia / incoherencia o de "inconsistencias" que es el término que utiliza Nelms.
Ahí es donde creo que la conversación es más enriquecedora, porque nos deja al descubierto algunso errores que hemos hecho propios en lso discursos que, como magos, aplicamos a nuestros juegos. O algunas acciones (ponía como ejemplo, y lo reforzó Serjo también) el caso de no he tocado la baraja, cuando te la han entregado y sí la has tocado, o el "perdemos una carta por la mitad" y hacemos un doble corte, cuando la carta ya estaba en la mitad de la baraja.
Quizás, si buscamos más ejemplos en esa línea, consigamos un hilo más interesante a la hora de "cuadrar" más nuestros discursos.

----------


## Coloclom

Pero seguimos en la misma línea. Recuerda que yo no he tocado la baraja, o recuerda que has mezclado cuando en realidad el espectador solo ha echo un corte, son estrategias que el propio Juan ha utilizado en muchas ocasiones.

Con lo cual, no se trata de mentir o no, sino de tener la ¿experiencia? necesaria para poder utilizar estas herramientas sin ser pillado.
Y es lo mismo que un emp****, si no sabes te pillan, si lo dominas pasa desapercibido. Y así con todas las técnicas o herramientas de que disponemos.

Si nos transladamos a monedas o bolas en muchos juegos decimos que la moneda está en la caja cuando es mentira, el espectador tampoco nos ha visto meterla pero se piensa que sí porque nos valemos de un FD, que a fin de cuentas es una sutileza de engaño. En este caso física, en la cartomagia, casi siempre verbal.

Y es mucho más común la "mentira" en casos de mentalismo. ¿Cuántas veces se cuentas milongas totalmente falsas como verdaderas con el fin de dar sentido al juego y ocultar la trampa? o semiverdades cuando se hace una pequeña introducción cuya presentación es la PNL?

----------


## lalogmagic

Yo insisto el mejor ejemplo de la mentira en nuestros discursos es en cups and balls, creo que por eso es un juego tan complicado requiere muchos años de experiencia.

Cada palabra, en especial las que no coinciden con la realidad deben estar correctamente acomodadas.

Un saludo

----------


## Serjo

Haber Coloclom estas confundiendo curras y merinas... te pueden parecer conceptos iguales pero no lo son. 
Primero de todo está la comunicación dentro de cualquier esquema comunicativo ha de haber una estructura de coherencia. Hay veces que es común ver en los noticieros de la tele que hay un discurso, hay una imágenes, pero te quedas diciendo y la noticia? Y mas evidente se hace cuando el periodista dice aquí se ha congregado TODO el barrio y solo en el paneo se ven escasamente 60 personas. Las imágenes no coinciden con la realidad, y eso descubre la manipulación.
Primero los principios de estas manipulaciones vienen descriptos y ejemplificados con juegos en diversos artículos y libros. No tiene que ver con tanto con la experiencia sino con psicología de engaño y primero requiere de un estudio en profundidad y luego de la practica. Problema aquí no veo que se mencione bibliografía se nombran ejemplos, y ese es el problema al no conocer y haber estudiado la teoría en profundidad confundimos, liamos, y simplemente expresamos pareceres sin respaldo. Yo soy de escena no domino, ni deseo, el ámbito cartomagico... Pero he estado en conferencias de Talman, da Ortiz, Wody... Que han explicado el funcionamiento de esto aplicado a un juego... El problema son las trancare vías que de aquí en mas hacen los magos de estos principio pues una conferencia no es mas que eso principios sueltos que han de estimular el estudio. A más solo se quieren conferencias ( de juegos) no son buscadas las conferencias teóricas así que peor... El Nelms hace un desglosamiento de las inconsistencia en el caso que se viene dando de decir no he tocado la baraja mientras estoy cortando ( eso es una inconsistencia) que el publico no hable ( por educación no quiere decir que ni pille esta manipulación) 
En los demás caso que tu das a priori si el dialogo esta bien construido no hay una inconsistencia. Ejemplo si yo he entregado una caja y digo que una moneda ha viajado a ella no hay inconsistencia ( puede o no haber mentira) pero al presente no hay inconsistencia. Si el artista verbaliza yo jamás he tocado la caja... Tu haz tenido la caja en todo momento hay una primera inconsistencia tu haz tocado la caja al momento de entregarla ( dependerá de el tiempo transcurrido, la suspicacia, y de la confianza hacia el artista que se observe o no la inconsistencia) pero es necesario decir que nunca haz tocado la caja :Confused:  No seria mejor: yo he  entregado la caja al comienzo en todo momento usted la ha tenido en su mano... Aquí no estoy reflejando una inconsistencia. 
Confundir inconsistencia/ incoherencia con mentira es un error la inconsistencias pueden estar presentes incluso en ausencia de la mentira y el engaño ( es un error en la contruccion  lógica de un cuento, de un relato) 
Un engaño se camufla perfectamente detrás de un discurso y acciones consistentes. 
Finalmente lo puede hacer Juan incluso mal hecho y puede pasar inadvertido, porque en dicho caso el personaje supera el hacer, el personaje disimula incoherencia, pues la construcción de ese personaje es marca registrada y ya genera una confianza en la gente que ningún otro generara. "Copiar, imitar y compararse" a él cuando esta frente a los profanos es muy mala idea una es etiqueta "Navidul" muy conocido y publicitado y marca que inspira confianza... Y tu por mas que tengas 6 bellotas el mas mínimo defecto se mirara con lupa simplemente porque no inspiras confianza. 

Perdón escribo desde el i phone y no se como ha quedado el bodoque este .

----------


## Coloclom

Serjo, con todo el respeto, te equivocas en que confundo curras y merinas, pues tengo muy claro el tema, y también en parte de tu mensaje, por demasiada inconsistencia.

Si solo hay un hombre en el mundo capaz de levantar 400 kilos, y ningún otro hombre puede, soy yo quien tiene razón al decir que es posible, y tú quien se equivoca al mostrarlo como inviable.

Hablas de comunicación/estructura/coherencia en base a mis ejemplos. Pero yo en ningún momento he puesto ejemplos personales. He puesto ejemplos generales, de echo, jamás he presentado una bola bajo un cubilete. Como no he puesto ningún ejemplo personal, desconoces si mi comunicación/estructura/coherencia son las adecuadas o no.

Dices que cuando las imagenes no coinciden con la realidad descubren la manipulación, pero eso no es cierto, al menos no al 100%. En algunos casos sí, en otros no. Al final, el principio básico es la psicología, ciencia MUY joven y poco estudiada, pero con una proyección descomunal. Está demostrado que se puede hacer a un hombre creer haber visto cosas que nunca vio. Y ese hombre jurará haberlo visto. Este principio consiste a rasgos generales en meter una mentira en la cabeza de una persona y hacérsela real; que es más o menos, el tema que estamos tratando.

Te equivocas al citar a Tamariz, Dani, Talman. Pues son grandes maestros en el mundo de la magia, pero no necesariamente tienen porqué dominar la manipulación psicologica. Citas Nels,... y creo que sigues en el mismo error. No se trata de buena magia, sino de buen dominio. Hace falta mucha psicología, saber o no saber hacer magia es secundario. Que no quiero decir con esto que los anteriores no sepan/puedan, sino que es un error buscas el ejemplo en magos únicamente.

Yo creo que te equivocas al poner a Juan en un escalón muy alto, y al resto un peldaño por debajo. Y no pondré en duda que Juan sea el mejor mago que haya hoy día (pues no lo sé), pero eso, mago. No más. En otras cosas podemos hacerlo mejor que él. Y no digo que yo sí, que en absoluto.
Pero la pregunta es sencilla: se pueden mentir sin que genere dudas en el espectador? Y sí, sí se puede. Pero no todos, obviamente.

Y una presentación/comunicación/estructura/coherencia permite borrar/crear/suplantar recuerdos en el espectador.

Recuerdo una conferencia de Carlos Muro en la que nos comentaba, que después de muchos años vuelve al lugar donde hizo una actuación y algunas personas que habían asistido y le recordaban, le pidieron que les repitiera aquel juego donde él lanzaba una carta que iba volando a una esquina, luego a otra, luego a otra, a la otra y finalmente volvía a su mano!! Y todo esto en un polideportivo!!!!
Se refería a la carta boomerang!!!!!!! Y esto nos los contaba Carlos Muro como anécdota, y casos menos exagerados, ya nos han pasado a todos.

También recuerdo haber leído, y no sabría decirte dónde, una "presentación" para la levitación Balducci. A mi personalmente no me gusta la Balducci (hacerla yo), pero creo que viene al caso. Todo sabemos que en dicha levitación la elevación es de unos ¿10? centimetros. Pero presentándola como sugería el libro el espectador diría haber visto elevarse entre 20 y 30 cm!!

De psicología se sabe MUY poco a día de hoy, pero ya son muchas las personas que han visto ovnis (en grupo) apariciones espirituales (en grupo) estigmas seguidos e instantáneos (en grupo) o gente que ¿decide? suicidarse (en grupo).
Y yo que ni creo en dichos avistamientos de ovnis, ni en apariciones de la virgen, ni en el fantasma de la casa encantada, solo me cabe pensar que alguien (X) ha sido capaz de meter tales convinciones en las cabezas de esa gente.

Si todo esto es posible, convencer a alguien de que me he acercado por su izquierda y no por su derecha no me parece un imposible en absoluto (para quien sepa hacerlo).

Por tanto, para quien tenga el don, capacidad, conocimiento, etc. de conseguir modificar el recuerdo o la convincción de un espectador actuando como mago, me parece muy correcto, apropiado e incluso aconsejable meterlo como una ¿técnica? más en sus juegos de magia.

Yo no digo que esto deba hacerse, sino que no podemos decir nosotros que no se debe hacer. Pues no deberá hacerlo quien no sea capaz, únicamente.

----------


## Serjo

Coloclom, creo que hablamos estamos en diferentes sintonías. Primero he tomado cosas de tu mensaje no porque fueran ejemplo simplemente porque servían. No pongo a tamariz por encima sino por el contrario o no haz entendido el mensaje o me he explicado mal, cosa factible. Se ha intentado reconducir el debate pues se lleva hacia el lado del engaño cuando de lo que se intenta hablar es de coherencia que es necesaria para todo lo que postulas... Todos sabemos que podemos hacer creer o ver cosas que no son pero necesitamos de la coherencia. En fin o entramos en la misma sintonía o no nos entenderemos nunca. 
En fin hay un comentario que me abstengo de hacer... Pero solo se que no se nada... 
Y sobre psicología he estudiado unos añitos, la evolutiva por un lado para pedagogía y luego unos añitos una carrera que no termine

----------


## Pulgas

Creo que no hay caso.
Fue un error mío por introducir la palabra *mentiras*.
Cuando este tema duerma, abriré otro para hablar de las *incoherencias*.

----------


## Coloclom

Pues lamento si no he sabido entenderte Serjo. Quizá yo esté hablando de una guerra y tú de otra y por eso no coincidimos ni nos aclaramos.

Intento buscar ejemplo más dificiles que los iniciales, pues a priori, me parecen muy sencillos. Veo fácil usar la "mentira" sin que el espectador sospeche.

----------


## Arza

Yo soy partidario de no mentir nunca que no es lo mismo que decir toda la verdad, eso se puede conseguir recordando las partes del juego que induzcan al espectador a una conclusion que no es cierta.
pongo un ejemplo, despues de perder una carta en la baraja y en el transcurso del juego le pides al espectador que "piense" en su carta y en el momento  de ser revelada le dices "tu estas pensando en una carta", evidentemente te dira que si (pues tu se lo has pedido con anterioridad), si el juego esta bien construido no es mi culpa (si mi intencion) que el espectador llegue a la conclusion de que tu le adivinaste una carta pensada.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Arza, un honor tenerte por aqui(si no me equivoco con quien eres). ¿podrias hablarnos un poco mas de esa realidad dual? Es tremendamente interesante el analisis de lo que dice el mago, si se añade el autoconvecimiento(del mago) en la ecuacion, y las mentiras pasan a ser elementos de una realidad magica, con todo el peso de su especial verdad.

----------


## Arza

Si Ricardo,soy quien te crees que soy.Creo que muchas veces las mentiras dejan de serlo por el propio autoconvencimiento del espectador, te pongo otro ejemplo que uso bastante en mis chacharas, cuando "enseñas" una carta no es lo mismo preguntar si esa es tu carta a preguntar que si es tu carta la carta que tengo en la mano pues en algun momento con esta segunda opcion algun espectador avispado te puede contestar que tienes dos cartas cuando en el primer caso la pregunta considero que no tiene respuesta dudosa, la carta que enseñas no es pero debajo de esa carta puede haber otras, y que pero esa no es, es decir no hay mentira, eso si, si esta bien hecha la tecnica no es "mi problema" que el espectador se autoconvenza que la carta que vio la dejaste encima de la mesa.
Otro ejemplo de "no mentir" es cuando pierdes una carta por la mitad de la baraja si haces dos preguntas seguidas que son si podria decirte donde esta la carta y a continuacion donde no esta y te responden que ni abajo ni arriba, la corroboracion de que no esta arriba no la considero una mentira, o al menos es una mentira aceptable.
Ademas creo que la lengua castellana es lo suficientemente rica que se puede en todos los casos elegir palabras lo suficientemente concisas para no tener que mentir. 
Bueno nada mas por hoy, siento no escribir mas a menudo pero aunque hay veces que me apetece decir cosas esto de escribir no es lo mio, ya sabes que yo soy mas de hablar.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

En un monólogo de humor, Martín Piñol decía: "Mi religión me impide mentir...tanto", creo que esto se puede aplicar a la magia. No hace falta mentir directamente cuando hay tantas vías de verdades a medias que no deben levantar suspicacias (y son coherentes con lo que pasa). Pasamos tanto tiempo jugando con las manos que se nos olvida el valor de jugar con las palabras.

También podría funcionar esto a nivel de espectador. Es más fácil hacer propio un dato obvio y contrastable (ésta no es tu carta) y de ahí autoconvencerse del resto, que otro que en algún caso pudise generar una duda, por mínima y excepcional que ésta fuese (tu carta no es la primera, en un doble volteo, por más que este no sea el mejor ejemplo). Incluso me atrevería a decir que es más fácil transmitir una media verdad coherente, que una mentira, salvo especial confiancia y dotes dramáticas.

En palabra o escrito, es un placer escuchar lo que tengas que decir.

----------


## arahan70

Siguiendo con el ejemplo del DL, ¿Porqué sencillamente no decimos la verdad? Arriba del mazo tenemos un seis de picas, abajo un tres de corazones. Y de ahí continuamos. Ahora, si no te afecta, pues miente descaradamente; al final la verdad del mago (como cuando se sorprende del milagro realizado para convencer que ni él sabe como sucedió) es tan ficticia que casi, CASI, es una mentira.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Creo que le diste en el clavo, Serjo. "La magia se produce en el cerebro del espectador". De eso se trata cuanto estamos comentando en este hilo y creo que es tocante a eso cuanto quería discutir Pulgas cuando lo abrió. La cuestión es, ¿Puedo instalar un recuerdo falso en la mente de un espectador apelando a incoherencias o incongruencias narrativas de cuanto observaron? A veces y con algunos espectadores, sí. Pero no siempre; no con todos. Lo interesante del hilo sería proponer salidas alternativas para alcanzar el mismo objetivo (alterar el recuerdo) sin derrochar incongruencias discursivas. Existen dos aspectos en que centrarnos para conseguirlo: 
1. Lenguaje hablado (del 7 al 9 % de la comunicación total)
2. Lenguaje corporal o gestual (del 91 al 93 % de la comunicación total). 
Podemos "facilitar" la instalación (o generación, más bien) de recuerdos falsos en la mente de un espectador, si conocemos los mecanismos mediante los cuales se generan. 
Si nos ocupamos de analizar "el montaje" completo del efecto y su congruencia estructural y ésta genera una sensación mágica, la reconstrucción en la mente del espectador será mucho más favorable a nuestros propósitos que una incongruencia. No es cuestión de poner un credo en el cual no me valga de ellas, pero si no es sutil, estoy arriesgando que se genere una sensación desagradable en el espectador: el que "se sienta" ofendido por ser manoseado mentalmente por el artista. "Este tío me quiere vender que no tocó la baraja. ¡Joder!", podría ser la reacción del mismo. Pero si sólo digo que la barajó fulano de tal (en el caso en que sólo haya necesitado un v**t**0), lo cual rompe la posibilidad de mantener ni siquiera el control sobre las cartas, la cosa puede ir tomando mejor rumbo y bajo las defensas del espectador para que cuando reinterprete los hechos, sea su cerebro el que me atribuya milagros que ni hice ni intenté implantar a la fuerza.

----------


## Coloclom

Un apunte. El lenguaje corporal supone entre un 50 y un 60% de la comunicación total.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Hola, Coloclom. Te cito las fuentes de las cuales saqué los porcentajes: 
1. El lenguaje de los gestos (Flora Davis). 
2. Inteligencia emocional (Daniel Goleman). 
3. Introducción a la PNL (John Seymour y Joseph O'Connor). 
Quizá contemos con fuentes distintas nada más.

----------


## Coloclom

No te fíes de tu memoria, que imagino que es el fallo. Si el fallo está en esos libros, tíralos.


La teoría defendida (y desde hace muchos años) es: 10% palabra. 30% tono de voz. 60 % lenguaje corporal (aunque se refieren a la gesticulación).

Se difiere en ese 30/50, contra un 33/57.

Y aún así, son datos meramente orientativos, cualquier criminalista te dirá que aún hay factores de comunicación (variables) que no están recogidos. Un tatuaje, un reloj de imitación combinado con unos zapatos italianos de 3000 euros, formar parte de un club/banda/organización/grupo/asociación vinculado a política/religión/deporte/etc., vestirse entero de negro, pagar siempre con billetes, etc.

Todo esto, está considerado comunicación, aunque se catalogan como variables. Entiendo que tú te refieres solamente a la comunicación dentro de una conversación. Pero incluso en ese caso, el tono de voz siempre tomará aproximadamente un 30% de importancia entre lo que se pretende transmitir, y lo que capta el receptor.

Un ejemplo contundente, es que en este mismo foro, hemos hecho alusión cientos de veces al problema que supone leernos solamente, pues a veces dirigirse a otra persona solo por escrito crea malentendidos en muchos casos.
Y yo soy un experto en eso, cuando escribo suelo parecer un poco borde, y sin embargo en persona parezco MUY borde :P  :Wink1:

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Me expresé mal, Coloclom. Las categorías son: 
1. Lenguaje verbal (hablado). 
2. Lenguaje no verbal (no hablado, que incluye al tono de la voz, la postura corporal, el ritmo cardíaco, la respiración, el eje de equilibrio, la tonificación epitelial, las dilataciones y contracciones pupilares, la velocidad narrativa). 
Ahora, continuemos con el tema original, será más sano y constructivo.

----------


## Luis Vicente

En magia siempre mentiremos, pues sin el engaño no es posible crear ilusión. El público lo sabe.
Otra cosa es que cuando afirmamos algo, sea verdad o no, y como el espectador conoce que queremos engañarlo se cuestionará si estamos mintiendo. Por ejemplo, toma la baraja en la posición de la carta corrida, Enseña la carta de debajo, giras la baraja boca abajo, y dí, antes de tomarla: "pongo el 5 de tréboles en la mesa (por ejemplo)" y la tomas de debajo y la colocas en la mesa, sin hacer trampa. Hecho así levantarás sospechas, hayas cambiado o no la carta, hayas mentido o no. Si hiciste la trampa, seguro que te pillan pues alguien dirá (o pensará) que ya no es.

Esto es lo que debemos plantearnos, lo que decimos y la manera de decirlo, sea verdad o no, ¿induce a sospechas? ¿hay otra alternativa de recalcarlo mejor? El ejemplo que se expuso antes de que una carta parezca pensada, cuando ha sido elegida lo ilustra bien, o lo dicho para un número pensado entre uno y diez. Hay técnicas que lo aguantan todo y se pueden recalcar y otras no. Si emp... la elegida, das la baraja a mezclar, la recoges y la repones a top, puedes afirmar categóricamente "tu carta está completamente perdida, ¿verdad?" y si no quieres mentir: Ahora no puedes saber donde está tu carta... Ninguna de las dos cosas te va a generar problemas si la técnica es correcta. Si haces un control, solo en tus manos y barajas tu, es más peliagudo preguntarlo.

----------


## Arza

Si despues de controlar una carta le dices al espectador que su carta esta perdida por la baraja ¿estoy mintiendo?, yo se donde esta pero el espectador no, es decir al espectador no le dices una mentira o si se quiere decir de otra manera es una mentira aceptada por el espectador como verdad.
Muchas veces cuando te recuerdan un juego ves que tu nunca hiciste eso por imposible (es que su recuerdo lo magnifico), yo no le quito esa ilusion y para ello tengo que mentirle......
Como le escuche decir una vez al maestro Ascanio "la gente miente como bellacos pero los magos mentimos como los angeles"
Bueno, estoy diciendo todo esto a nivel general para dar que pensar y teniendo en cuenta que la palabra mentira en el lexico del mago tiene un significado no del todo "etimologico", pues no podemos prescidir del todo de decirlas, si no mintiesemos nunca no le dariamos tanta importancia a todo tipo de coberturas psicologicas pues no harian falta.

----------


## Wálter Ríos

Me parece que replanteaste fenomenalmente la cuestión, Luis Vicente: lo que hacemos y decimos o la manera en que lo hacemos y decimos, ¿induce a sospechas? He aquí la cuestión que nos plantea Fernando. Ese es el quid de la cuestión. ¿Ayuda o entorpece nuestro quehacer de cara al público?

----------


## Mago Josemi

> Por ponerme un poco en del otro lado en la discusión, me atrevería a decir que no se trata de no mentir. Mentimos constantemente, en parte se trata de esto, de engañar al espectador. El tema está en que tendríamos que saber manejarnos en el límite, en saber mentir sin caer en incoherencias, en saber mentir sin que resulte demasiado sospechoso.
> 
> En el ejemplo del doble lift. No veo problema en mentir. Si bien en algunos casos es acertado buscar esa ambigüedad que comentábais, en el caso de dl no lo veo necesario. "Tu carta no está arriba", ¡y demuestras que no está arriba!, porque enseñas la carta de arriba. 
> 
> Creamos una realidad distinta, y esa realidad es cierta para el espectador, y mentimos para reforzar esa realidad, para después, cuando llegue la magia, ¡Oh! ¡no puede ser!
> 
> Y si durante el juego, durante la presentación, somos capaces de llegar a un punto en que mentimos, por ejemplo le decimos al espectador: "Y has mezclado las carta", "yo no he tocado las cartas" (y no es cierto) pero hemos sido capaces de hacerle creer que ha sido así, esa mentira tampoco está mal, porque para el espectador es cierto. Y nos conviene que lo crea así.
> 
> Más ejemplos: 
> ...


muy bien expresado, creo que en defiitiva la magia se trata de engañar al que tenemos delante, ( espectadores),o es lo que yo entiendo, no  mentir, pero creo que alguna mentirijilla piadosa es inevitable y perdonable.

saludos

----------


## goldenart

¿Una mentira sigue siendo mentira si quién la recibe ya sabe que es mentira? Quiero decir, si mentimos a alguien y él sabe tan bien como nosotros que mentimos, ¿está siendo engañado? Bueno yo enciendo una bombilla en mis manos pero nadie que me vea cree que lo haya hecho sin más, saben que no es completamente verdad, pero les gusta, están siendo engañados, lo saben, pero no lo ven.

----------


## Magnano

Sí, sigue siendo una mentira, de aceptación mutua, pero una mentira al fin y al cabo.

----------

